# What is it!!!



## msbrowning (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, I am very upset and hurt about this. I just took a test for a remote coding position. The test took me about 2 days to complete due to the length. I found out today that I did not pass it, by 9 whole points. I know that I did everything correctly. As I was completing the test, I noticed that the last time it was updated was November 2003, so I am thinking that may have something to do with it, I can't say for sure though. I am so tired of taking these pre-employment exams only to be told that I did not pass and it's not like I do not know how to code.

I seriously need a job. I don't know if anyone else understands how I feel about this, it is very discouraging to apply for jobs day in and day out and the ones that do respond send you a test only to tell you that you did not pass it. I am so tired right now, I have basically cried my eyes out about this failure. Maybe I need to give up coding all together. I would hate to but it's just not working out right now and I just renewed my membership. I have no clue what is prohibiting me from passing these exams, maybe they need to update their exams/codes as the ICD-9 is updated. I don't know, but what I do know is that I am truly hurt over this because I put so much time and effort into it, I really wanted this position. 

Well anyways, just venting. If anyone has any advice, remote job leads (one that you know will call back and not just say that they are hiring) or tips I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## okiesawyers (Nov 12, 2008)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## msbrowning (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you, I responded to your PM.


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 18, 2008)

*Frustration*

Why does it always seem to be that those with jobs can have another one dropped in their laps while those without jobs may end uplooking for months and months?

I hear your frustration and I can partially relate.  I am certified with CPC and CPC-H, I have been working in healthcare nonstop since 1980 in a variety of positions in both physician offices and hospitals.  3 1/2 years ago, I moved 250 miles away from where I had always lived.  It took me 8 months to find a job.  There are plenty of physician offices and three hospitals, but it took me 8 months to get hired!  I was very frustrated and I couldn't understand why I was not getting hired!  I was qualified for every job I applied for, and I never asked for any specific salary!

I wish I had an answer for you, but unfortunately I don't.  All I can say is that staying certified and a member of AAPC is a very smart thing to do, and by taking those remote coding tests, well, that is just giving you some coding practice!  

Good luck to you and keep trying!


----------



## msbrowning (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you......




fredabrinson said:


> Why does it always seem to be that those with jobs can have another one dropped in their laps while those without jobs may end uplooking for months and months?
> 
> I hear your frustration and I can partially relate.  I am certified with CPC and CPC-H, I have been working in healthcare nonstop since 1980 in a variety of positions in both physician offices and hospitals.  3 1/2 years ago, I moved 250 miles away from where I had always lived.  It took me 8 months to find a job.  There are plenty of physician offices and three hospitals, but it took me 8 months to get hired!  I was very frustrated and I couldn't understand why I was not getting hired!  I was qualified for every job I applied for, and I never asked for any specific salary!
> 
> ...


----------



## dbranker (Nov 20, 2008)

*This too shall pass*

I will give all of you a piece of advice that I have given my former students: Keep your knowledge fresh and don't limit yourself.  Keep studying because our field is always changing.  I feel and understand your frustration. 

For example, if you are interviewing with an orthopedic or gynecology office, review the guidelines for that section. Google some of the common codes that that office performs (call and ask if you need to) and look up the carrier reporting requirements. Study what you find and WOW them in the interview. Every office has denials and want a better way to get the entitled reimbursement they deserve.  Don't limit yourself to coding. Truthfully, the best experience for a new coder is working in collections/billing as this is the "tell-all" area. This position gives you a bunch of denials that, if done right, allow you to analyze how services are reported and why they are denied, with practice that teaches you to correct them.

As a consultant, I think you should realize that most physician's offices are oblivious to coding and have uneducated that "codes" their records. They are getting paid so they believe that everything is done correctly (If the physicians even have any idea of whether they are getting paid!). Unfortunately many of the payments are not justified because they are not following correct coding rules.

For the person who indicates that she keeps failing the tests I give you this piece of advice: Assess yourself.  Are you so nervous that you are drawing a blank (test anxiety) or are you actually ill-prepared.  I wish I could tell you that all coding programs are equal but many do not adequately prepare you for real-world coding, even if you are just prepared for the exam.

I hope this helps.


----------

